# North Shore Comm. College Sgt.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer III (Sergeant)*
Institution:
*North Shore Community College*

Location:
Danvers, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
03/30/2021

Type:
Full-Time


*Company Description:*
North Shore Community College is a diverse, caring, inclusive community that inspires our students to become engaged citizens and to achieve their personal, academic, and career goals through accessible, affordable, rigorous educational opportunities that are aligned with our region's workforce needs and will prepare them for life in a changing world. NSCC is one of 15 Massachusetts community colleges, which serves the 26 cities and towns north of Boston. Since its founding in 1965, NSCC has grown from a single leased building to an urban campus in downtown Lynn and a suburban campus in Danvers, and from five to 80 academic programs of study. Nearly 50,000 students have graduated from NSCC. The college is accredited by the New England Commission of Higher Education (NECHE). 

*Job Description:
Campus Police Officer III (Sergeant)
Grade 19, AFSCME Unit II Position
Monday - Friday, 2:30 PM-10:30 PM
Primary location: Danvers Campus*
To ensure and maintain a secure campus environment; provide protection and security of persons, facilities, and property; provide direct supervision of patrol officers; evaluate performance and recommend disciplinary action; perform administrative duties; patrol campus buildings and adjacent areas; enforces College and department policy, rules, regulations, and Massachusetts General Laws; provide emergency medical assistance; investigate crimes or other incidents; take appropriate legal action including making arrests when necessary; provide assistance to courts or grand juries in prosecution of cases; and perform related work as required.
The basic purpose of this work is to ensure and maintain a secure campus environment. This is a second-level supervisory position.
_*DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*_
1. Supervise, assign work to and review the performance of law enforcement personnel.
2. Assume charge of police and security forces in the absence of superior officers; may also act as shift supervisor.
3. Plan and prepare work schedules.
4. Assist superior officers in the planning and preparation of force training and development.
5. Supervise investigations of crime incidents.
6. Determine action to be taken on assignments by approving equipment to be used; determining the disposition of contraband; organizing searches for missing persons; arranging for the transportation or escort of prisoners; and determining whether fingerprints meet FBI standards for legibility.
7. Provide on-the-job training to subordinates personally or through referral to law enforcement educational programs to develop their technical skills.
8. Perform related administrative duties such as maintaining liaison with administrative personnel; conducting staff meetings; maintaining records; authorizing overtime; preparing periodic reports; issuing tools, supplies and equipment; and operating data processing terminals, photographic equipment and audio-visual equipment.
9. Patrols assigned campus buildings and adjacent areas on foot or in a patrol vehicle to ensure the security of buildings, grounds and persons.
10. Guards against trespass, theft, damage to property or injury to individuals by screening visitors; inspecting rooms, packages and vehicles for explosives, firearms and other contraband; controlling crowds; providing personal protection to individuals as required; conducting surveillance of high-crime areas; searching for missing goods and persons; investigating complaints and reports of suspicious activity; mediating disputes; and inspecting buildings, grounds, fire lanes and emergency exits for compliance with safety standards to ensure campus security.
11. Exercises police powers by making arrests, searching prisoners, restraining violent persons, transporting persons under restraints and advising suspects of their constitutional rights to prosecute violators and to prevent further violations of law.
12. Investigates crimes, explosions and suspicious fires by interviewing witnesses, victims and others; preserves crime scenes and fire sites for examination by experts; and collects physical evidence to aid in locating and apprehending suspects and in preparing cases for prosecution.
13. Investigates traffic accidents on campus by operating breathalyzers and other chemical detection devices to determine liability and by measuring skid marks to determine vehicle speed at the time accidents occurred.
14. Assists the courts or grand juries by serving summonses, warrants and capiases; presenting evidence; testifying as witness; reporting case developments; and arranging for the appearance of witnesses to provide information necessary for the prosecution of cases.
15. Enforces campus traffic and safety regulations by directing traffic; assisting operators of disabled motor vehicles; assisting pedestrians in crossing streets; writing traffic tickets; inspecting licenses, permits and registrations for validity; and arranging for snow removal or sanding to ensure the orderly flow of traffic and prevent accidents.
16. Operates such equipment as two-way radios, teletypes, C.J.I.S. terminals, facsimile transmitters or receivers, base stations, public address systems, emergency medical equipment, office machines, and firearms.
17. Must operate a motor vehicle and respond to emergencies.
18. This position is designated in the role of an essential employee. In the event campuses are closed or classes are cancelled or both due to adverse weather conditions, designated essential personnel shall be required for work during the duration of the cancellation.
19. Performs other related duties as required.
The Human Resource Division Classification Specification for this position is available at Classification Study & Classification Specifications / Massachusetts Department of Higher Education or in the Human Resources Department.

*Requirements:*
*MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:*
Applicants must have at least (A) three years of full-time, or equivalent part-time experience in a governmental police force or in law enforcement work and (B) of which at least one year must have been in a supervisory capacity, or (C) any equivalent combination of the required experience and the substitutions below.
Substitutions:

An Associate's degree with a major in police science, law enforcement or criminal justice may be substituted for a maximum of one year of the required (A) experience.*
A Bachelor's degree or higher with a major in police science, law enforcement or criminal justice may be substituted for a maximum of two years of the required (A) experience.*
*Education toward such a degree will be prorated on the basis of the proportion of the requirements actually completed.
*REQUIREMENTS:*

Prior to appointment, must possess a valid unrestricted license to carry a firearm (large capacity) in accordance with MGL Ch. 140 sec. 131.
Must possess and maintain a valid unrestricted license to carry a firearm (large capacity) in accordance with MGL Ch. 140 sec. 131 throughout your employment.
Must have the ability to:
Successfully pass the Massachusetts State Police Academy and medical examination, pre-screening (which includes a physical endurance testing) and successfully complete the Special State Police Recruit academy as prescribed under MGL chapter 22C section 63 or;
Have the ability to successfully complete the Municipal Police Training Councils 242 hours (or greater) Reserve/Intermittent Academy (requires the minimum of an associate's degree in an acceptable Criminal Justice concentration).
Failure to meet the entrance requirements and/or to successfully complete the course of training shall result in dismissal or for lateral appointments within the bargaining unit, return to previously held position in accordance with the AFSCME Agreement. 

Must have the ability to be sworn as a Special State Police Officer in accordance with Massachusetts General Law Chapter 22C Section 63.
Candidates will be required to have a Massachusetts class "D" or greater motor vehicle operator's license or out-of-state equivalent. You must present a copy of your driving history record from the Massachusetts Registry of Motor Vehicles.
Must have the ability to pass the Municipal Police Training Counsel (MPTC) firearms course of training as prescribed by the MPTC firearms curriculum.
Failure to fulfill the requirements in items 2-6, will result in dismissal from employment
Finalists are required to successfully complete a pre-employment psychological test and medical examination.
Candidates will be required to pass a CORI/SORI and/or a National background check as a condition of employment.
*PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:*
Academy Training/Education

Municipal Police Training Councils Full-time Recruit Academy (MPTC) or Special State Police Academy (SSPO) 
Reserve/intermittent Academy Training and the successful completion of a Bridge Academy, that meets the minimum standards set forth by the MSP Certification Unit and/or POST Commission 

*Additional Information:*
*SALARY:* $54,675.14 per year. An appointment made from outside the bargaining unit (AFSCME) must start at this salary, step #1 of the range or as adjusted in accordance with the AFSCME collective bargaining agreement.
Full time benefited employees at North Shore Community College are eligible for a comprehensive benefits package offered through the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. Click HERE for a highlight of these benefits.
*STARTING DATE*: ASAP

*Application Instructions:
Submit cover letter and resume no later than April 25, 2021. Applicants selected for an interview will need to provide the name, address, email and telephone number of at least three current professional references to Human Resources before the interview takes place. *

North Shore Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, disability, religion, age, veteran status, genetic information, gender identity or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action and/or Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.


*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
North Shore Community College

Online App. Form:
http://nscc.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=129532&jobboard=148


----------

